# Device Names got changed on thier own???



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Yesterday I noticed that two of my DVRs had a different name, I did not change them, and no one else here even knows how to do that.

"FamRm XL4" changed to "FmRm Elite"
"Moms" changed to "Family Room"

Has this happened to anyone else recently? 
Any Ideas why TiVo would change the device name?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

CoxInPHX said:


> Yesterday I noticed that two of my DVRs had a different name, I did not change them, and no one else here even knows how to do that.
> "FamRm XL4" changed to "FmRm Elite"
> "Moms" changed to "Family Room"
> Has this happened to anyone else recently?
> Any Ideas why TiVo would change the device name?


I would use TiVo.com to change them back. See if there is an error message.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes, it let me change them back. But, I'm just really curious how they got changed in the first place and why?
The one is an original Elite not an XL4, so that makes it even more odd.
My Mom's is a 2 Tuner Premiere and just happens to be in the Family Room, another very odd coincidence.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Did you have a phone conversation with TiVo?

-KP


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

kpeters59 said:


> Did you have a phone conversation with TiVo?


No, I haven't had any communication with TiVo in over a year.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

CoxInPHX said:


> Yes, it let me change them back. But, I'm just really curious how they got changed in the first place and why?
> The one is an original Elite not an XL4, so that makes it even more odd.
> My Mom's is a 2 Tuner Premiere and just happens to be in the Family Room, another very odd coincidence.


Weird especially since one was a partial change and both make some level of sense. Just seems like someone had to have done this on purpose.

Scott


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

CoxInPHX said:


> Yesterday I noticed that two of my DVRs had a different name, I did not change them, and no one else here even knows how to do that.
> 
> "FamRm XL4" changed to "FmRm Elite"
> "Moms" changed to "Family Room"
> ...


You can ask TiVo when it actually occurred, but the most logical reason is that someone else (or something) using your tivo.com credentials changed them.


----------



## mpnret (Dec 4, 2012)

I had the same thing happen within the last couple of days. Roamio Pro name was changed from "FamilyRoom" to "TIVO1". XL4 name remained the same "Basement-Treadmi". I haven't touched anything in years on my settings or accounts. Odd thing is when I log on to my account Roamio Pro says "We're still processing your activation. Try again in 24 hours" under device options. Roamio Pro is on month to month. XL4 is lifetime.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

d_anders said:


> You can ask TiVo when it actually occurred, but the most logical reason is that someone else (or something) using your tivo.com credentials changed them.


A few months ago I was forced to change my tivo.com password, because the new Android App forced me to add a number, (before this change, it was all lowercase letters). So, definitely no one has the new password, not that anyone did before. I'm the only tech savvy person in this family, the others can barely change the batteries in the remote, and still they ask me to do it. So it had to be TiVo, as it wasn't me.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Ah, you don't need credentials to change the box name, just access to the box and a few minutes to explore the settings menus.

TiVo Central -> Settings & Messages -> Remote, CableCARD & Devices -> TiVo Box Name

My theory is someone in your household is playing dumb.


----------



## mpnret (Dec 4, 2012)

I agree it's easy enough to change the name through the menus (thats how I changed it back) but I can guarantee it wasn't the case in my household. I figured it must have been something TiVo did with an upgrade or whatever. I haven't visited the community in quite a while being everthing here has been rock solid (knock on wood). When I noticed the name change I came to the community and found CoxInPHX reporting the same thing on the same day. I still think something is fishy here. I wonder if there are more name changes out there. It looks like it is something most users wouldn't even notice unless you have networked TiVo's.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

ej42137 said:


> Ah, you don't need credentials to change the box name, just access to the box and a few minutes to explore the settings menus.
> TiVo Central -> Settings & Messages -> Remote, CableCARD & Devices -> TiVo Box Name
> My theory is someone in your household is playing dumb.


My Mom has trouble accessing Netflix and It takes me 20min on the phone to have her reboot the Tuning Adapter, so I appreciate your skepticism, but my Mother did not change the name through the Menus. 

On top of that, my Moms 2 Tuner Premiere in question, is not currently connected to a TV, one of her TV's died a few months ago and I haven't replaced it yet. I got her a new Bolt and the old Premiere is just for access to her old programming until I get her a new TV.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

My second theory is that you just forgot how you had set the device names.


----------



## mpnret (Dec 4, 2012)

Second theory is worse than the first one. Every day (well almost) I use the XL4 while on the treadmill in the basement. I connect to the Roamio Pro in the family room to watch shows that automatically record there. I see the device name "Family Room" every time I connect. I've been seeing that name since 2012. On Saturday the name changed to TIVO1.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mpnret said:


> Second theory is worse than the first one. Every day (well almost) I use the XL4 while on the treadmill in the basement. I connect to the Roamio Pro in the family room to watch shows that automatically record there. I see the device name "Family Room" every time I connect. I've been seeing that name since 2012. On Saturday the name changed to TIVO1.


I'd change my account password. I assume your network is secure?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

ej42137 said:


> My second theory is that you just forgot how you had set the device names.


ROFL 
OK, now you're just insulting my intelligence. I'm not senile, at least not yet.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

CoxInPHX said:


> ROFL
> OK, now you're just insulting my intelligence. I'm not senile, at least not yet.


How would you know?

Seriously, I feel your pain; these little mysteries can drive a person nuts. I see only three likely possibilities:

Someone in your household changed the names while exploring the menus. You have absolutely no way of proving this did not happen, but on the other hand it's nothing to worry about if they did.

There is a bug in TiVo's software that caused this problem. Not impossible but given that it happened to you twice, I would expect it to be reported more frequently here. Again, nothing to worry about because there's absolutely nothing you can do about it. Reporting it to TiVo would be a waste of time unless you could reproduce it; even then TiVo's track record for repairing this kind of problem is less than stellar. But mainly it just doesn't have much consequence.
Somebody has your password to TiVo Online. This I would worry about; a malicious actor could cause you a little pain if they wanted to. If you suspect this problem I would recommend the advice you have already been given: *change your password*!
If it happens again, report it here and to TiVo. But keep your expectations safely low!


----------



## mpnret (Dec 4, 2012)

Ok, I just called TiVo. They know about the problem and said it was caused by a "glitch" (their words) in their system and has since been fixed. The same glitch also caused accounts to show "activation in progress" even though mine has been activated since 2012. It also showed a payment due on my other device which has been on lifetime since 2014. He also said some emails were sent out in error about due payments.


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

mpnret said:


> "Ok, I just called TiVo. They know about the problem and said it was caused by a "glitch" (their words) in their system and has since been fixed..."


The "glitch" sounds like a hack. Hack TiVo's online system, and then they can get all the MediaAccess keys and IPs/Ports and then remotely watch/stream a lot of TV, and/or offer a dark web "hulu" service...


----------



## elprice7345 (Sep 28, 2009)

One of my TiVos was spuriously renamed as well in the last few days as well.

One of my Bolts renamed from "Media Room" to "Living Room-Bolt".

My second Bolt name, "Living Room", didn't change.

I changed the name back to "Media Room" once and it changed back to "Living Room-Bolt" spuriously again.

Changed it back to "Media Room" today and I hope it sticks.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Apparently you can't change the name on a Series 2 from the box itself but have to do it online.

About a week or so ago one of a couple of 649s (S2 Dual Tuner) somehow wound up with its name changed from what I'd set it as most recently a few years back to what it was previously several years ago that I'd changed it to from whatever the previous owner had named it.

Well, I went online and changed it to what it was supposed to be, and after about a day the TiVo server informed it about the change and I didn't think anything more of it until a day or so later the second unit turns up with its name previous to what it's supposed to be now.

I don't know if those old names were still stored somewhere on the TiVos themselves or somewhere at TiVo, Inc., but I'm guessing the cause of the change was something screwing up on their end of things.

Annoying, either way.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

In the distant past, things like this occurred to people who had well before that taken Tivo up on a Lifetime transfer special offer. I'm trying to remember the details, but people took the offer, moved their service, and a year later the system swapped the names of currently working units with long disconnected phantom names. Did anyone who recently have the problem get any of the units in question during a trade-up deal? (And do the mystery names make sense in that context?)

Maybe related, maybe not, a friend had a similar problem where a box just kinda lost its name. It looked right on the web interface, but it would not talk to its friends. I happened to look at the mdns broadcasts, and everywhere it was supposed to include it's name, it was blank. Things like * bob-tivo-video, joe-tivo-video, we're just -tivo-video. And that box did not work until its name was reset on the web site, and rebooted.

* (Don't quote me on the details of the mdns records, but you get the idea)


----------



## achalupa (Oct 27, 2008)

kdmorse said:


> In the distant past, things like this occurred to people who had well before that taken Tivo up on a Lifetime transfer special offer. I'm trying to remember the details, but people took the offer, moved their service, and a year later the system swapped the names of currently working units with long disconnected phantom names. Did anyone who recently have the problem get any of the units in question during a trade-up deal? (And do the mystery names make sense in that context?)


Mine assumed a name that I had previously used for a TiVo on the account. When I get a new TiVo I tend to put it in the most used location in the house. All other TiVos get demoted a spot and the TiVo at the end of the line gets sold. During this process all TiVo's get renamed with new names to avoid confusion. Because of this I can't really say which original TiVo the name came from.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sar840t2 (Mar 1, 2003)

achalupa said:


> Mine assumed a name that I had previously used for a TiVo on the account. When I get a new TiVo I tend to put it in the most used location in the house...


That's probably the explanation for what happened with my setup. When I bought the Roamio in 2015 I renamed my Premier Elite to "Master bedroom" and named the Roamio "Living Room".

Now (in the last day or so), both are named "Living Room".

TiVo probably had the floppy disk (where they store user data) crash, and restored the backup they made years ago


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Here's another one. I have four Roamio units and one Premiere, At this time I'm watching Roamio 2. They are labeled by floor. I only power up my Premiere on weekends to keep it alive and transfer files. They are all TE3 except Roamio 3, which is TE4. I looked at my shows and the Premiere is now called TiVo TWO. The icon matches a premiere also. Just so you know this is real:







Weird or what?


----------



## FrodoB (Jan 3, 2005)

I had this happen too. "Up Family" (we have separate family rooms upstairs and downstairs; "Down Family" is still dead from power supply issues) got mysteriously renamed to "Bedroom", which no doubt some TiVo had been named years back. I renamed it a few days ago and it seems to have stuck for now.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

My Roamio was renamed “HD.” I did at one time have a TiVo HD with that name. The multi service discount I had on the HD is now on the Roamio, so there is a connection.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

mpnret said:


> Ok, I just called TiVo. They know about the problem and said it was caused by a "glitch" (their words) in their system and has since been fixed. The same glitch also caused accounts to show "activation in progress" even though mine has been activated since 2012. It also showed a payment due on my other device which has been on lifetime since 2014. He also said some emails were sent out in error about due payments.


Not sure how well they fixed this. One of our Premieres name changed recently (maybe December or January). The other one switched in the last day or two. I changed them back and changed my tivo.com password. I am fairly sure at least one of the boxes was some how accidentally changed by the former owner of it. I bought it from someone here about 3 years ago and the clowns at Tivo gave him access to MY tivo.com account. The other box I have had for 5 or 6 years and was purchased from Woot/Tivo as a refurbished box.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

d_anders said:


> The "glitch" sounds like a hack. Hack TiVo's online system, and then they can get all the MediaAccess keys and IPs/Ports and then remotely watch/stream a lot of TV, and/or offer a dark web "hulu" service...


Interesting. I notice that both my boxes had Internet streaming enabled. Turned both of them off as I NEVER use that.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jcondon said:


> Not sure how well they fixed this. One of our Premieres name changed recently (maybe December or January). The other one switched in the last day or two. I changed them back and changed my tivo.com password. I am fairly sure at least one of the boxes was some how accidentally changed by the former owner of it. I bought it from someone here about 3 years ago and the clowns at Tivo gave him access to MY tivo.com account. The other box I have had for 5 or 6 years and was purchased from Woot/Tivo as a refurbished box.


I've had a Premiere on my account for years. Since I use Online a lot, and the devices are sorted alphabetically, I changed the name to TiVo 500 so it would be after my Roamio units. Something changed it to TiVo Two. I changed it back. No one has ever had access to my account except me. See: Device Names got changed on thier own???

There are two check boxes, The Streaming box applies to watching programs over your network. The other option still works, but I need to find what is does. Some network issue. I have it unchecked on all my units.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

Actually I don't think the former owner changed it but it reverted back to what he called it for whatever reason. A quick search here turns up what I thought. The box was renamed to his pets name. lol

Off hand I can't remember which box is the one I got from him but pretty coincidental that one of my boxes name changed to his pets name.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

It seems like to me that TiVo did a data restore from _way_ back, for whatever reason...a hack?

-KP


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

kpeters59 said:


> It seems like to me that TiVo did a data restore from _way_ back, for whatever reason...a hack?
> -KP


Twice? Thread started 1/21 and my Premiere changed its name on 2/8. I use Online almost daily, so it would have been visible quickly. I'll can believe a glitch and it probably will happen again.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Good point...

Odd goings on...

-KP


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

kpeters59 said:


> It seems like to me that TiVo did a data restore from _way_ back, for whatever reason...a hack?
> 
> -KP


Yes, a hack would be sexier...but It definitely appears to be something like a restore of an old backup. Sounds like new chewing gum, duct tape, and string is needed in engineering support

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Well, the reason I mentioned a 'hack', was the _why_ of why they (might) have done a restore of old data...

-KP


----------



## MacBrian (Feb 24, 2002)

CoxInPHX said:


> Has this happened to anyone else recently?
> Any Ideas why TiVo would change the device name?


Yup. My "Downstairs TiVo" suddenly became "Kitchen TiVo TiVo". (?!) I used the web page to change the name back but apparently it's going to take a reboot for the name change to show up (it's been a couple of days now.) The name changed on a Premiere. My Roamo ("Upstairs TiVo") kept the same name.


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

kpeters59 said:


> Well, the reason I mentioned a 'hack', was the _why_ of why they (might) have done a restore of old data...
> 
> -KP


Yeah, fair enough, but the fact that such an old backup was used for the restore is another matter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

After thinking about it, possibly bringing an old Server back online or an old Raid Drive may have propagated through the System...

-KP


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Today I found that my Roamio had been renamed with my first name. Weird.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Tweet sent.

Tweet reply: nobody else has reported this problem.

Translation: go away, you're crazy.

Second reply: we're working on it.


----------



## mpnret (Dec 4, 2012)

I reported this name change problem a month ago in the beginning of this thread. Even called TiVo and they said it was a "glitch" in their system and has been fixed. I look today and the name has been changed again.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

JoeKustra said:


> Tweet sent.
> 
> Tweet reply: nobody else has reported this problem.
> 
> ...


Which Twitter account did you actually tweet to? So we can all Tweet to them too...

-KP


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

kpeters59 said:


> Which Twitter account did you actually tweet to? So we can all Tweet to them too...
> 
> -KP


@TiVoSupport which normally causes a DM (like a PM) to my email. I can reply from that email, through Twitter and they may respond. I would never consider FB, but Twitter is about as dangerous as Google.  I know Google gathers my data but I find it better than Amazon when it comes to price comparisons. I've had gmail since it was born and never seen ads (ever) or spam more than once after I flag it. If you want more junk, add @tivo. BTW, Ted is there too.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Got it...I think...

-KP


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

kpeters59 said:


> Got it...I think...
> -KP


I joined last year and use it to provide "feedback" to several corporations, primarily TiVo. Their chat is good if you can't find their phone number since that's all they do: tell you to call.

Now if I can get the admin to kill off the account of member "TiVo". Not here in 10 years.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

That seems unlikely.

I (apparently) created my Twitter account in 2009, but never used it until _our_ intrepid President needed my support and there it was...right where I left it...

-KP


----------



## mikebaratta (Feb 26, 2010)

This happened to me about a month ago and just happened again. This box was never named something else on my account. It’s had the same name since I named it on the fresh install. The name changed to the same thing both times, which is the name for a mini I have in another room currently, which obviously causes some issues.


----------



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

Same issue, I noticed about a month ago my "Bolt" changed its name back to "Premier" (which was years ago)!


----------



## xander777 (Feb 23, 2010)

Same thing has happened to me again. For the 3rd or 4th time. Roamio keeps getting reset from Moms Tivo to Bonus Room. All other devices unaffected.
Any resolution?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

xander777 said:


> Same thing has happened to me again. For the 3rd or 4th time. Roamio keeps getting reset from Moms Tivo to Bonus Room. All other devices unaffected.
> Any resolution?


My Premiere gets renamed from "TiVo 500" to "TiVo TWO" every week. It might happen more often, but it only gets power on weekends. None of my Roamio or Mini boxes are affected.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Where these purchased second hand? I've noticed that a few of the TiVos I've sold over the years are still listed on my account and I can change their names. Maybe the previous owner is changing it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> Where these purchased second hand? I've noticed that a few of the TiVos I've sold over the years are still listed on my account and I can change their names. Maybe the previous owner is changing it.


From eBay. I'm not sure it's the previous owner. Better chance it's some software gremlin that hates changing things. I have changed the name with TiVo.com and on the TiVo itself. No difference. Issue is when you use Online: the boxes are listed alphabetical. So Premiere will be first, because I label my others as Roamio 1, etc..


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

JoeKustra said:


> From eBay. I'm not sure it's the previous owner. Better chance it's some software gremlin that hates changing things. I have changed the name with TiVo.com and on the TiVo itself. No difference. Issue is when you use Online: the boxes are listed alphabetical. So Premiere will be first, because I label my others as Roamio 1, etc..


Still possible that the previous owner is somehow changing it inadvertently, like via the app or something, not realizing it's the one he sold you. Or it could be somehow remembering a previous name from his account and resetting yours to match that.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> Still possible that the previous owner is somehow changing it inadvertently, like via the app or something, not realizing it's the one he sold you. Or it could be somehow remembering a previous name from his account and resetting yours to match that.


Next time I'll change it to RAPE! and see if it helps.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Where these purchased second hand? I've noticed that a few of the TiVos I've sold over the years are still listed on my account *and I can change their names*. Maybe the previous owner is changing it.


Having fun with that, are we?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Mikeguy said:


> Having fun with that, are we?


Actually it doesn't really matter. All the ones I'm referring to are ones I've given away to my family, and I have access to their accounts anyway, so I could change the names of their TiVos if I wanted either way.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Where these purchased second hand? I've noticed that a few of the TiVos I've sold over the years are still listed on my account and I can change their names. Maybe the previous owner is changing it.


Mine was bought directly from TiVo.


----------



## xander777 (Feb 23, 2010)

Mine was also bought directly from Tivo but was refurbished.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Really odd how this keeps happening for some people but others (like myself) haven't had it happen at all. We have 6 active TiVo's and 3 inactive and that includes 2 HD models bought used and haven't seen the issue. 

I'd continue to bug TiVo about it if it kept happening to me.

Scott


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

My one Premiere reverted back again the other day. Anyone else have this happen yet again?


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

jcondon said:


> My one Premiere reverted back again the other day. Anyone else have this happen yet again?


Yep. Corrected names several times on tivo.com and I think it is finally back to normal.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Took days for the corrections.


----------



## xander777 (Feb 23, 2010)

jcondon said:


> My one Premiere reverted back again the other day. Anyone else have this happen yet again?


Happens to me every month or two.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jcondon said:


> My one Premiere reverted back again the other day. Anyone else have this happen yet again?


Yep, and always to the same name.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> Yep, and always to the same name.


Actually I think both my premieres reverted. One is a generic name DVR Bedroom. Which is actually the box in the living room. Reset both of them last night. My Bolt (a refurb) hasn't done it yet.


----------



## sar840t2 (Mar 1, 2003)

My premier reverted back to its old name ("living room"). Not sure when, I didn't notice it until yesterday. My Roamio has always been called "living room" so there was nothing for it to revert to.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

This problem is still happening. I came here to search for this exact problem I just experienced an hour ago. I have three active Roamios:

Family
Den
Playroom

When accessed from Family I just started seeing:
Den
Den(2)

Both Den and Den(2) would show me the recordings from Playroom. So I rebooted all boxes and things didn't get fixed. I power cycled all boxes (all down at the same time). Things didn't get fixed.

Okay, time to see if anyone else had this problem: *BINGO! found this thread.*



ej42137 said:


> Ah, you don't need credentials to change the box name, just access to the box and a few minutes to explore the settings menus.
> 
> TiVo Central -> Settings & Messages -> Remote, CableCARD & Devices -> TiVo Box Name


Excellent advice. I was searching for my tivo.com password and dreading having to navigate their system to find where to fix this. Then waiting days for it to take effect. That's how it used to be in the not-so-good old days.

But now it's easy to change the names on the box itself. Those of us who learned how to do this the hard way years ago need to learn new tricks!

Sure enough, somehow my Playroom box had renamed itself to Den. I just changed it back, hope it stays fixed.



> My theory is someone in your household is playing dumb.


Oh well. After your 100% useful advice just before, you switch to "shoot the messenger" mode. Nobody was "playing dumb".

Knowing Tivo's history in these things, the explanation in order of probability comes down to:

1) someone at Tivo California screwed up
2) someone at Tivo's offshore software development in one of the various Elbonia-like countries screwed up
3) someone hacked Tivo's systems
4) ... thru 999999) some other Tivo problem
1000000) "playing dumb"

Saying "playing dumb" reminds me of when St. Steven, the late, great Steve Jobs, decided to explain away the iPhone 4 reception problem by saying "_Nope. Just don't hold it that way."
_
Even saints aren't perfect.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> Sure enough, somehow my Playroom box had renamed itself to Den. I just changed it back, hope it stays fixed


I've done it from the box and TiVo.com. My (used) Premiere always changes its name. My (new) Roamio boxes never have this problem.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> Oh well. After your 100% useful advice just before, you switch to "shoot the messenger" mode. Nobody was "playing dumb".
> 
> Knowing Tivo's history in these things, the explanation in order of probability comes down to:
> 
> ...


You seem very defensive. Are you having problems with your other household members?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't know if it means anything, but each time the name changes, it is always the same name. My name is "TiVo 500". The bad name is "TiVo TWO".


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Name changed again. The box hasn't had power for two weeks. The new TiVo.com is very slow.


----------



## rbronco21 (Nov 1, 2005)

I always name mine by their type, "Roamio," "TivoHD," Series3," so I know it's not any hacking. My Roamio keeps going back to a previous device name, TivoHD. I've corrected it 3 or 4 times. It's an annoyance at most for me, nothing to worry about.


----------



## t1v0fan2004 (Oct 20, 2007)

Started having the same problem a few months ago. One of our Bolts keeps changing from "Living Room" to "Bedroom." I've tried changing it online as well as via the box itself, but nothing sticks. The name keeps changing back after a couple of weeks. It seems to be around the start of the billing cycle. Unfortunately support hasn't been of much help (no surprise).


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jcondon said:


> My one Premiere reverted back again the other day. Anyone else have this happen yet again?


I've been having this issue for, I think, a couple of years now. A launch Roamio that I transferred my $6.95 a month plan to from a Premiere. It will always revert back to the Premiere name I last had, back in 2013. A few days after I've changed it to a Roamio name.

I will finally be rid of this Roamio box soon. Since I dusted off my last, 2009, lifetime Premiere. And will be swapping it out with one of my GFs lifetime Roamios. Then I hope I will never run into this name change issue again.


----------



## jgolden (Feb 17, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> I've been having this issue for, I think, a couple of years now. A launch Roamio that I transferred my $6.95 a month plan to from a Premiere. It will always revert back to the Premiere name I last had, back in 2013. A few days after I've changed it to a Roamio name.


My Bolt inherited the name from the device I surrendered when I transferred it's lifetime to the new Bolt.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

jgolden said:


> My Bolt inherited the name from the device I surrendered when I transferred it's lifetime to the new Bolt.


It's nice to have a family heritage and tradition.


----------



## elprice7345 (Sep 28, 2009)

Happened to me again last night


----------



## NotVeryWitty (Oct 3, 2003)

Just noticed this thread, and thought I'd chip in. I've had this problem maybe 3 or 4 times over the last two years (and it just happened to me again a few days ago). I have two Tivos (both on TE3), one in my living room and one in my family room. At one time a few years ago, I swapped locations of the two machines, and changed the names of each Tivo accordingly. Now, every once in a while I check the Tivo app on my phone, and both Tivos will say Family Room. I'll fix up the name on the Living Room Tivo, and will be fine for a while. Then, rinse and repeat.

This is a Tivo bug/glitch, not a user error.


----------



## elprice7345 (Sep 28, 2009)

Happened to me again last night, so it hit me twice in 4 days ...


----------



## xander777 (Feb 23, 2010)

elprice7345 said:


> Happened to me again last night, so it hit me twice in 4 days ...


Contacted Tivo support and they said I am the 60th person with this issue.
They will be sending me a patch from ver. 20.7.4b to 20.7.5b... in the next couple days which should fix this issue.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Really? I figured they forgot how to send out updates. It does seem odd that it's the fault of the TiVo.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

xander777 said:


> Contacted Tivo support and they said I am the 60th person with this issue.
> They will be sending me a patch from ver. 20.7.4b to 20.7.5b... in the next couple days which should fix this issue.


Wow!! i wish I had mentioned this issue the other day. When I was on the phone again about getting the pre-roll ads removed. Since I noticed a name got changed again. For me it's always the same box and has been happening for a couple of years now.


----------



## mpnret (Dec 4, 2012)

Still happening to me for over a year now.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

xander777 said:


> Contacted Tivo support and they said I am the 60th person with this issue.
> They will be sending me a patch from ver. 20.7.4b to 20.7.5b... in the next couple days which should fix this issue.


Please post when the send you the update.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

And I'm still getting pre-roll ads. I was watching some stuff last night from my TiVos and every show had pre-roll ads. I guess I will wait a couple more days before calling again.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

My devices just changed names. First time that's happened in the 15+ years I've been a customer.


----------



## xander777 (Feb 23, 2010)

xander777 said:


> Contacted Tivo support and they said I am the 60th person with this issue.
> They will be sending me a patch from ver. 20.7.4b to 20.7.5b... in the next couple days which should fix this issue.


Still no update. Looks like I'll be calling them again tomorrow.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

xander777 said:


> Still no update. Looks like I'll be calling them again tomorrow.


Odds favor you will get a different answer. My Premiere, which I bought used on eBay, changes to a different name (but the same one) every week anymore.


----------



## xander777 (Feb 23, 2010)

JoeKustra said:


> Odds favor you will get a different answer. My Premiere, which I bought used on eBay, changes to a different name (but the same one) every week anymore.


I called back. 
Was told there is no patch. 
Asked why I was told something that is not true last time I called.
They told me to hold on while they looked into it.
Came back and told me there is no patch, they are working on a solution and will email me when they have a patch or an ETA.

I'll hold my breath.

I would have been fine if they told me this the first time.
The fact that they told me there was a patch and I would be getting it in a specific time frame when that was not true really pisses me off.
That is not the way to run customer service.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I had my name changed again this morning. I don't care, but it sucks they don't have an honest answer.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I assume it will never be fixed. Since it's been going on for a long time now. I'm just glad it only affects one of my TiVos.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

Still happening. One of my Roamios just changed names again.

In the words of the great Gomer Pyle: "surprise, surprise, surprise".

It's been a few months. So I had to search for my previous post about it to remind myself of what I did last time to fix it!  I hope the same fix does the trick again.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> Still happening. One of my Roamios just changed names again.
> In the words of the great Gomer Pyle: "surprise, surprise, surprise".
> It's been a few months. So I had to search for my previous post about it to remind myself of what I did last time to fix it!  I hope the same fix does the trick again.


My Premier has been steady for two weeks so far. But I have a new drive, which could be a factor.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

CoxInPHX said:


> Yesterday I noticed that two of my DVRs had a different name, I did not change them, and no one else here even knows how to do that.
> 
> "FamRm XL4" changed to "FmRm Elite"
> "Moms" changed to "Family Room"


The same two device names got changed again. I went back into some old TiVo support emails and discovered the device names are the original names I used when I first set-up those two TiVos. It appears to me TiVo is somehow pulling old device names from some archived database.


----------



## HoTatII (Sep 21, 2016)

CoxInPHX said:


> The same two device names got changed again. I went back into some old TiVo support emails and discovered the device names are the original names I used when I first set-up those two TiVos. It appears to me TiVo is somehow pulling old device names from some archived database.


That's as best I can figure as well ....

Have one TiVo Roamio I bought and activated back in 2015 and it keeps reverting back within a few days to the original name I gave it when I first set it up then.

I finally just gave up and left it on that name.

I wish there was a way to edit the name list to delete at least any additional created names made after the first activation. But there isn't ....

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

My roamio pro used to be called RoamioPro (clever, huh?). at some point, it was changed to Roamio.. I never knowingly changed it. That's the name I see in the Tivo iOS app and kmttg for example.

in the past few months that is.


----------



## elprice7345 (Sep 28, 2009)

Happened to me yet again last night!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

it still happens to me multiple times a year with one of my Roamio Basic boxes. It always reverts back to a name I had with a four tuner Premiere box.


----------

